# cages for indoor pigeons



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello all, I am in the process of trying to locate a cage for my rescued Pidge. He has started flying now and thinks he owns the place. For the sake of hygiene I need to contain this little fellow quickly. We have been looking at various cages but not sure of the size needed. I know it needs to be wide enough for Podgy to spread his wings - but what will his adult wing span be? We have found an aviary that is approx. 1/2 metre deep and 1 metre wide, its height is 1.30 metres..... is this going to be appropriate. Apologies for a basic question - but most of the cages I have found are suited for parrots who have the ability to use their beak to help them climb up - will Podgy be able to go up in this confined space? 

Just a foot note - he will be welcome to fly the house when we are home and able to do 'poop patrol'  I did suggest pigeon pants for him but my husband was disgusted by the thought - "degrading" he said. I think I prefer a bit of embarassment on Podgy's behalf  than poop all over my furniture!!!! 

Anyways, this is urgent coz we need to get something fast - I am using my toddlers old wooden changing table at the moment and the width is perfect (1 metre) but not sure how long his eventual wing span will be. Oh - building something is not an option so I am limited to what I can buy.

Thanks again everyone,
Dana


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

These poop pants aren't quite as degrading, plus they're custom sized and made specifically for pigeons and doves: 
http://www.birdwearonline.com/PGWearStore.html

Here's a cage I considered for my dove a while back (found a cheaper used one at a pet store in the same size out of dumb luck.)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=22937


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

About 40 inches wide, height is fine - about 20 inches deep? Sounds a bit shallow. 

I can second the suggestion for PG Wear, Boni is awesome and her little "pants" are lifesavers, particularly for electronics (point that out to your husband). Besides, it's kinda fun watching them walk like they have a wedgie for the first couple times they wear it.

I use a large parrot cage, because that's what I had. Ollie has thick branches and shelves and rope perches and she uses the whole cage. She actually did a happy dance the first time I opened the top for her. I've never measured her wing span but according to Wikipedia, they're saying 25 - 28 inches and that sounds about right.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

It is just one of the larger cages out there at a cheap price. I figured it would be ok if he was out of the cage most of the time like they said he would be. When I was looking at purchasing this cage, I really liked the sturdiness and large dishes. It has good reviews out there. 
But if it's too small for him to move well in, I guess you could go up to something like this: 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=13392
or this:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9288
maybe this, but not sure if the bar spacing would be safe: 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=5059+10346+16476&pcatid=16476

or if you wanted to go really big you could research aviaries. 

Foster and Smith has a gigantic macaw cage, pity that the bars are too far apart ( http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=5059+10346+11758&pcatid=11758 ) I wonder if you could find something like this, though, with skinnier bar spacing?

As a disclaimer, though, I have always had doves, parakeets, and cockatiels and may not completely understand the size needs...


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Lol ~ I was actually commenting on the size of the cage Podgy's Mom had described, but I had to knock it down to inches first. I use something along the lines of your third pick above, except with a dome top that opens rather than a play top and the bar spacing is fine. The other ones you picked are flight cages - great for a collection of smaller birds, like Society Finches or Budgies. Pigeons don't actually need that height, they need floor space.

What works quite well and is more economical are dog crates, somewhat like this:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+10627+540&pcatid=540


----------

